# Why do the goalposts move?!?



## kirstent2004 (Jul 24, 2012)

Hello All,
Having a horrible week as we have realised that the dream has been moved out of reach again!
We first visited NZ in 2003 and again in 2005 and have been intending to emigrate since then. Didn't have enough points so I did a degree, then had kids and became a childminder, doing an NVQ3 at that point to try and add to the toolbag. 
Husband did some City and Guilds electrician courses since that's what he wants to do when we move but they aren't recognised without an apprenticeship or at least 2 years work experience so he'd have to try and get work as a trainee when we make it out there.
My NVQ (NNEB equivalent) isn't recognised by INZ/NZQA but I noticed 2 years ago that Early Childhood Teacher was on the SSL, so sure enough, I have just completed an Early Years PGCE and am a newly qualified teacher with a job as nursery teacher starting in September.I read somewhere that someone got registered as an ECE teacher as they had my PGCE plus NNEB.
All good we think! I haven't been looking at INZ website all year so I didn't torture myself, but looked a few days ago (getting ready to submit EOI) and ECE teacher was taken off the SSL in December! We therefore have 125 points without a job offer so pointless applying at the moment.

Sorry for the horrendously long first post but wondered if anyone has any ideas? These are the options as I understand it:
1. Get a job offer - not likely till we get there based on everything I've read.
2. Do an MA - can't face it straight after PGCE and with a new job + can't afford it!
3. Husband does a HNC (fastest option for him to get points) - not sure we can afford another student year, plus really he'd be better doing an adult apprenticeship, but again, can't afford it.
4. Husband packs in his reliable decently paid job to take a chance of picking up work as an electrician's mate for the next two years to get sufficient work experience to register with EWRB.

Hmmm, when I put it like that it doesn't look good does it.
Please help if you've been there, done that, have a mate who did x, y or z.
We are committed, hard working, have a can-do attitude and a positive outlook but this is year 7 or 8 of working towards emigration and I don't know where to go from here...

If you are still reading this, thank you......
Kirsten x


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

What a shame  Unfortunately they do change the rules, as you've found out. If we applied now then we wouldn't get in either. In fact, we had a mad rush to get our application to NZ House a day in advance of the rules changing on us.

How about coming over and seeing if you can get that elusive job offer? Then you'd have the points and the priority within NZ Immigration to get the application processed quicker.


----------



## jawnbc (Apr 28, 2012)

Can the MA be an MEd (master of education rather than Master of Arts)? Do you need to do a thesis to get those points? 

If no thesis is required there are lots of MEd programs that can be completed in 12 months, including several online.


----------



## suslik (Jul 20, 2012)

If that was my situation, I'd try to go for option 1 - scoring a job offer over internet.

How about Christchurch? Tradespeople are in demand and job offers can be - and are - scored over internet. 

For example: an employment agency called Enterprise has already brought several tradespeople over from UK on residency visas. They were recently audited by INZ and passed, so I assume they are still doing it. Get in touch with their Christchurch office and see whether they are interested in employing your husband. Electricians are on the Canterbury Skill Shortage list.

If Enterprise are interested in bringing your husband over to work in Christchurch, then they will probably put you in touch with a UK immigration advisor Borey Chum (Migration Associates) who has already worked with several Enterprise cases and will know if your husband needs any more experience or different qualifications.

If Enterprise says no, you could ask Borey Chum for advice, or ask other companies.

Edited to add: if your husband doesn't have enough experience or qualifications to get a residency visa straight away, how about coming over on a work permit under Essential Skills category - it is less strict - and then whilst you are already in New Zealand, gaining that experience to qualify under Skilled Migrant category and get residency?

PS. I can't add links for Enterprise and Borey Chum yet, because I haven't posted enough on this forum. Try Googling for them.


----------



## Jimaba (Jul 26, 2012)

Sorry you're having such bad luck, even getting job offers seems to be more difficult these days. I had a close friend that had to go back to the US because INZ told his employer that there were plenty of Kiwis that could do the job. Really stinks. :\


----------

